# Installing a fireplace insert in older home.



## Fixitgeorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Fireplace insert – Should I buy a vent free or vented?
The fireplace insert I have now is about 20 years old. Originally it was set up for gas. The chimney is not brick. About 10 years ago I began burning wood. I didn’t have any problems and the smoke vented up the stainless steel vertical pipe okay. A few weeks ago I noticed that the mortar boards at the back of the insert were cracked. I tried to fill in the cracks with mortar cement but the cracks reappeared. I would like to replace the fireplace insert. I was looking at Heatilator wood burning fireplaces. If I have my local fireplace expert install one do I have to completely remove the old insert? Do the installers need to replace the vertical vent pipe from floor to roof? Can I burn wood in a vent-free fireplace insert? What is the advantage in installing a blower? Any local codes I should be aware of? I live in Georgia. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Too many questions............this is a DIY forum, so with that in mind..... Fisrt check local codes regarding fireplaces and inserts. What was once Ok may not be now. 
Heatilator makes quality products that you can trust. The chimney pipe system may not be compatible with the new insert. 
If you have a manifold around the insert for circulating air, a blower improves efficiency. 
Although unvented gas ubnits are available, I would always recommend a vented unit. Even if the burner is working perfectly, the combustion process still produces CO2.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Fixitgeorge said:


> Fireplace insert – Should I buy a vent free or vented?
> I don't think that I have ever seen a vent free wood burner, corn maybe, not wood.
> 
> The fireplace insert I have now is about 20 years old. Originally it was set up for gas.
> ...


Good luck with the insert, they really are a great source of heat in the winter.

Mark


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The problem you are having with the mortar boards is because you should not be burning wood in a gas insert unit.
I'm surprised you didn't burn the house down to the ground.
Call in a professional to do whatever work you're planning.
Keep the instruction book handy.
Ron


----------



## OffRoadAudio (Aug 24, 2009)

go to www.hearth.com - you'll find the info you need


----------

